# Best Chain Lube / Grease



## J. G. (Nov 25, 2008)

Hey guys, what type of regular grease, lithium grease and chain lube to you prefer using either for personal of shop use. Except for cost, should I be replacing all my regular grease for lithium grease?

looking forward to your replies
J.G.


----------



## J. G. (Nov 25, 2008)

Rock & Roll grease seems like the one of the best quality greases out there? use anything else?


----------



## reptilezs (Aug 20, 2007)

i use lucas red n tacky for bearings and brake caliper assemble grease for less critical things like seatposts and antiseize instead of grease on threaded fasteners


----------



## ernestrome (Aug 1, 2008)

I don't use lithium grease for anything. I use some red synthetic stuff (silkolene rg2) for most jobs, hubs, seatposts etc. Heard good things about marine hub grease too. Loctite antiseize for threaded parts. 

As for chains, I was using foaming motocross lube when i lived in the UK because it always rained in bristol and was v muddy. Hang chain, lube heavily and wiped off the excess and refitted. It will depend on your conditions what is best. Long and often heated discussions rage on bike forums about what chain lube, wax oil or grease. Find something that works for you and don't worry too much about it.


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

I fall into the marine grease category. Dad is a jack of all trades kind of guy and me being his oldest son I got to help him on all of his projects. We rebuilt his back wheel on his boat trailer with marine grease and it wasn't touched again. If it's good enough for that application I thought it would be just fine on my bike. Not to mention the price is much cheaper than bike specific grease. I haven't found my favorite lube yet. I'm thinking about trying some dirt bike lube. I don't like park's lube, not sure exactly what I have, but it's decent at best. Pedros has a lube for dry conditions that's pretty good, but I can't remember off the top of my head what it's specifically called.


----------



## Curious-George (Aug 10, 2008)

Lithium grease just outperforms everything else (except anti-seize) why would you not want to use it?


----------



## Jvan_wert (Apr 8, 2007)

Asking about the best chain lube or grease is like asking about what tire or tire pressure to use, you will get a lot of answers. You will also most likely provoke a good flame war, almost as risky as talking about religion or politics after a few beers. Here we go with my two cents. Here is what I use on the bike; Phil Wood or Park's for grease, Triflow for derailleurs and other pivoting parts and Motorex wet lube for the chain. I used to use Pedro's Ice Wax for the chain due to the wet conditions I rode in (South Georgia). Now I live in Guam and it is much wetter here. A wet lube and frequent chain cleaning seems to work better than a dry lube and longer cleaning intervals for me. If I could find a wet lub that would not attrack dirt I'd be set. Oh and only use blue, medium stength locktite on the bike, the high strength stuff could pull out threads upon diassembly of softer alloys.


----------



## ernestrome (Aug 1, 2008)

Curious-George said:


> Lithium grease just outperforms everything else (except anti-seize) why would you not want to use it?


Seriously? Do you mean as an anti seize specifically, or as general grease? It degrades rubber seals which is one negative point. 
I only ever see it when it has turned into a dry white gunk in an old bike. I've only ever heard people discourage it's use eg



> http://www.bikexchange.com/askmef96.htm
> How much lubrication should I put on my road bike chain? One friend recommends just a thin coat of Teflon spray. My brother says I should have a fair amount of lithium grease on there. Which is better and why? Thanks.
> 
> Mike S. in State College, PA (posted 9/28/96)
> ...


Also i like triflow for a penetrating lubricant.


----------



## Buck268 (Aug 22, 2007)

This past summer I used militec-1 as a chain lube on my mountain bike. VERY impressive. If you use it alone, it works well and when the chain gets a little road grime (emphasis on little) you can just wipe it down with a dry rag. EXCELLENT in combination with white lightning wax.

Lately, now that its winter, I've been using T9 drip and so far I love it. I haven't put that many miles on, yet, but I did ride home the other day in a couple inches of slush which would have power washed anything else (triflow, t9 spray...) off and the T9 drip held up. Just remember if your using T9 to start with a good, clean chain, apply generously and allow to try for 2-4hrs.


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

Is Militec still available? It was supposed to be a miracle lube, and quite expensive. I got the formula for my transmission, but sadly, it began slipping with Militec. Haven't seen it since. The engine formula was supposed to be fantastic.


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

ernestrome said:


> Seriously? Do you mean as an anti seize specifically, or as general grease? It degrades rubber seals which is one negative point.
> I only ever see it when it has turned into a dry white gunk in an old bike. I've only ever heard people discourage it's use eg
> 
> Also i like triflow for a penetrating lubricant.


How long would it take to degrade a rubber seal. I would like to see facts about why not to use lithium grease. The quoted letter said don't use it, but it did not mention why. I'm not trying to attack anyone. I want to understand why or why not use a specific product.


----------



## ernestrome (Aug 1, 2008)

I don't know how long it takes. You can't use it on suspension fork elastomers either for the same reason.


----------



## ernestrome (Aug 1, 2008)

A quick google suggests that it's because lithium grease petroleum based, rather than the lithium itself.


----------



## Curious-George (Aug 10, 2008)

lithium grease is considered as:_*Lithium-based grease, often referred to simply as "lithium grease", is a lubricant grease to which lithium compounds have been added, giving it higher performance and temperature tolerance. *_

also it has nothing to do with chain lubrication


----------



## dtmartin46 (Jul 11, 2003)

Rod said:


> I want to understand why or why not use a specific product.


Because after a while (less than a season) it dries out and forms a chunky gun-like consistency resembling soap.

I haven't found the perfect chain lube yet, but Phil Wood grease is what I use to lube most other 'joints' in my bike.


----------



## lyndonchen (Nov 8, 2007)

As far as chain lube goes, Progold is excellent. I've been pretty impressed with how well it works and how long it lasts. I started using it last season based on the reviews here on mtbr:
http://www.mtbr.com/cat/accessories/lube/PLS_131crx.aspx


----------



## UpFront bikes (Nov 18, 2008)

I am a huge fan of Squirt chain lube in both the wet and the dry, I have been running it for about a year and it is fantastic. Check it out on their site:thumbsup:


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

i just some cold bacon grease for bearings, some KY strawberry for the chain [since it's water soluble, it cleans easily] and maple syrup for my threaded parts.


----------



## emptybe_er (Jan 15, 2006)

3.5oz of Phil Waterproof Grease vs 16oz tub of Bel-Ray All Purpose Grease... what do you think I dropped my cash on? The Phil's was $3.29 for the size mentioned at a LBS; the Bel-Ray was $5.99 at a local moto-x shop. Check your local moto-x shop for some killer deals - you'd be surprised!!!


----------



## Jvan_wert (Apr 8, 2007)

emtybe_er may be on to something. A buddy of mine gets his chain lube from the local motorcycle shop. It seem to be working wonders for him. To bad somebody didn't make the end all/be all bike lube, you know maybe something that had some AI and knew what you were putting it on and it would adjust accordingly. Now that would be cool.


----------



## ernestrome (Aug 1, 2008)

Yeah i got my silkolene grease and motox chain lube from a motorbike shop.


----------



## 4JawChuck (Dec 1, 2008)

Clean the chain with Zippo Lighter fluid and relube with Triflow oil, after every ride clean and relubricate...wipe off excess with a towel.

My chain always looks new and the lighter fluid easily dissolves the Triflow which keeps out the water but is thin enough not to get gummy. Sheds dirt easily and prevents it from sticking too.

Honestly I never remove my chains anymore, I used to commute 80KM a day at my last job and lubing the chain was a hassle using any other method.

Best part is the Zippo lighter fluid evaporates and leave no mess on the tire if you get messy with it. Triflow is all you will need for lubrication, its plenty durable if you forget to do it for a couple of days too.

The only thing I found that worked longer was candle wax using the heated can dip method, PITA to do on a regular basis though.


----------



## SoylentOrange (Jun 27, 2007)

^ Camp fuel (naptha) works the same (maybe is the same?) as zippo fluid, and probably costs a whole lot less than zippo brand. You're right tho, it's good stuff.

I like Prolink on the chain and marine grease where grease is called for. 

I tried White Lightning for a while, it works well but I do not like the waxy build up that forms over time.


----------

